# recovering from chomped fins



## FishLoveLax (May 19, 2006)

i made the mistake of keeping a puffer in a community, and he bit up my gar. I removed the puffer, but not before he bit off his two front fins and a good pit of his tail. Anything i can do to get him healthy again, or his he doomed? :help:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Melafix is good for nipped fins. I'm not sure about gars though. I guess if they aren't sensitive it should be fine.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

About 1 teaspooon of salt per two gallons along with Melafix and/or Pimafix should heal up your gar.


----------

